# Tasteful Porn options



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

The past several months, I have been working to on creating a healthy sex life with my wife and myself. Both of us are reserved by nature, so this is a bit of a longer process. However, I believe things are slowly working their way to what I'd consider a more exciting and healthy sex life. A vibrator has started to make its way into the bedroom and has been successful.

Anyways, back to the question at hand. My wife and I used to watch the late night movies on Cinemax on occasion. It would typically lead to some fun, and she expressed later that she enjoyed those scenes. In discussing porn, she says the hardcore stuff does not interest her. 

Basically, I am looking for some info to some movies that I can either purchase or find online that would be softcore in nature. I think she would be fine with anything provided it didn't focus on the genital region.

So, if anyone would be willing or able to give me the names of movies I could look to purchase or private message me links to sites or specific movies that would meet my specifications would be much appreciated.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Amazon has a great search function, and ridiculous selection of "soft-core" titles. You can find anything from pure soft-core to female friendly hardcore and beyond. When I say female friendly, it does show everything, but its presented in a non-stereotypical porno style.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Google. Candida royalle

Porn produced by women thankfully, because porn produced by men sucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I think this is the hottest Unrated near story line porn , you can even rent it at Netflix , it is about a nymphomaniac who finds love Amazon.com: lie with me dvd

I rented all of those Candida royalle's, they are older but yes, made for women . Netflix will not have these. Here is one....can scroll down the page & find more titles http://www.amazon.com/Candida-Royal...1_3?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1326578035&sr=1-3

For Rated R this was really sexy Amazon.com: Return to Two Moon Junction [VHS]: Melinda Clarke, John Clayton Schafer, Louise Fletcher, Wendy Davis, Yorgo Constantine, Molly Shannon, Montrose Hagins, Bill Hollis, Richard Keats, James T. Callahan, David Dunard, Brian Sanders, Suzanne 

Amazon.com: Two Moon Junction: Sherilyn Fenn, Richard Tyson, Louise Fletcher, Burl Ives, Kristy McNichol, Martin Hewitt, Juanita Moore, Don Galloway, Millie Perkins, Milla Jovovich, Nicole Rosselle, Kerry Remsen, Hervé Villechaize, Dabbs Greer, Chris (any movies you see on these pages are pretty hot -Netflix has most of them)


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will check these out. I love this forum. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

